# Royal Enfield light weight road bike



## simran (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been messing with bikes in one way or another for a very long time. I'm not a collector but a rider, fixer, looker, buyer & seller. Don't get me wrong I have a stable of a few bikes I won't get rid of but they are all riders.
I just rescued this Royal Enfield from destruction. I am not interested in keeping it but would like to find out as much as I can about this two wheeler. I've looked on the web and because they put the royal Enfield name on motorcycles as well, I'm having gobb's of trouble trying to rustle up some information on this bike.
So if anyone out there in bicycle land can help me I'd be beholdin' to you. I've got my doubts that Royal Enfield actually made this bike as they lugs are sculpted quite nicely.







If you go to my profile you will find an album with pictures of this bike.

thanks,
simran


----------



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice looking bike! The components look to be late 60s, not high end. The fork is the style that Raleigh used during that time period. Raleigh aquired lots of brands and it is possible R.E. was one of them. Great looking frame, it should clean up nice.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 4, 2011)

Pictures of the drive side and some close ups of the lugs would help.
There's also these guys, they love obscure British stuff;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------

